# Zipwalls or similar



## Rich (Jan 20, 2005)

Who knows a good and reasonably priced vendor?


----------



## festerized (May 19, 2007)

Zip wall dust barrier or zip wall sheathing?


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

harbor freight...
Craig.

Too lazy to look up the poles or the old posts but you can get the poles for $14 per
Craig


----------



## Trimmers (Mar 24, 2010)

charimon said:


> harbor freight...
> Craig.
> 
> Too lazy to look up the poles or the old posts but you can get the poles for $14 per
> Craig



just picked up a pole from harbor freight today just to see how it would compare to the zip wall. they definitely are not as nice but sure a lot cheaper :thumbup:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

charimon said:


> harbor freight...
> Craig.
> 
> Too lazy to look up the poles or the old posts but you can get the poles for $14 per
> Craig


I'm lazy too....just bored :laughing:

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=66172


----------



## MasterEngineer (Sep 24, 2006)

I have 6 of them of the Harbor Freight types and they are nice. Other vendors are
http://www.godwintool.com/store/xcar...0dbcc4ab610451


and Rockler Woodworking. Actually, Rockler has them on sale now.:thumbsup:


----------



## festerized (May 19, 2007)

I purchased a Zip wall kit about 4 years ago for $240.00, quick easy set up


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

I've got zipwall poles. 4 for something like $300 5-6 years ago. Also have some similar to the harbor freight poles shown. The zipwall poles are my go to poles, but were I to do it again, there's no way I'd pay that much for the zipwalls ever again. They're not that much nicer.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I have some yellow adjustable poles I got from the lumber yard. I use them to hold things against the wall in my trailer.

Put a bit of tape on them and your plastic will stick right too them. 

Load handler, I don't remember what they are called.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I have some yellow adjustable poles I got from the lumber yard. I use them to hold things against the wall in my trailer.
> 
> Put a bit of tape on them and your plastic will stick right too them.
> 
> Load handler, I don't remember what they are called.


I got some of those yellow ones
at Wholesale Tools.
Same as HF for @ $5 more...


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

neolitic said:


> I got some of those yellow ones
> at Wholesale Tools.
> Same as HF for @ $5 more...



I won't give HF a dime of my money. :no:


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I won't give HF a dime of my money. :no:


I'll keep buying those poles
from them.
Any number of other places are
selling the same ones, from the
same factory, for more $.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

It's not worth the 45 minute round trip drive.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> It's not worth the 45 minute round trip drive.


Aaaah, but Kruse is handy! :laughing:

HF and Wholesale are about
3 miles from me.
Ram,Milwaukee,Bosch, P-C
.....about 2.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

How far are you from the information superhighway?


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

angus242 said:


> How far are you from the information superhighway?


Currently about 12".


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

neolitic said:


> Currently about 12".



_That's_ the kind of shopping I like to do :thumbup:


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Rockler and Woodcraft are @ 20 miles.
Unless I am in the neighborhood,
I'll buy on line.
If I have my druthers I like to
touch tools, and have a live person
to curse at if I'm not happy. :cheesygri


----------



## TPI (Jun 15, 2009)

I use the third hand poles 30.00 each. work great


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> ...I have some yellow adjustable poles...


WTF?? Yellow?:whistling Maybe it could be considered a shade of green.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I have some yellow adjustable poles I got from the lumber yard. I use them to hold things against the wall in my trailer.
> 
> Put a bit of tape on them and your plastic will stick right too them.
> 
> Load handler, I don't remember what they are called.


I have the yellow ones too at about $25 bucks. Very rugged.

Nice tip with the tape Professor Warner....thanks:thumbup:


----------

